# Hopper not recognizing broadband connection



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Last night I went to browse OnDemand. "You must have an internet connection" my Hopper told me.

That's odd, it was working yesterday. I went to the Boradband section and the link said it was OK. I reset anyway and it failed. I reset again and it came back OK.

Went back to check OnDemand. "You must be connected to the internet to access these features".

I reset again. I even reset the Network which, I assume, is the Hopper Joey link. It said my Master Bedroom Joey was in use and this would interrupt it. Hmmm, last I checked, it was off. Reset the Network and the broadband connection. All looks good. Back to OnDemand

You must have a broadband connection to access these features.

I'm going to do some troubleshooting today but this is very annoying. Any ideas or experieces to share?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Try resetting your router. Mine has created issues like this in the past and I plan on replacing it.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I had same issue. On the on demand screen it said press record to try connection again. I did that and its been fine since.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I did absolutley nothing and everything was fine the next morning.

I guess there is no way to tell where the problem was. I don't thin it was my router as all my other connections were working fine. I imagine it could have been a DNS issue with Comcast, but again, everything else was fine.

I'm updating my router and switch this week so if it happens again that would exonerate my current Netgear router (hate it).


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Not sure what the issue is with mine, but in spite of a broadband connection that looks good, selecting OnDemand or [email protected] from the Menu simply returns to live tv. No error messages.


----------



## jhharelik (Oct 19, 2011)

Had Hopper/Joey about a week, from previous VIP922 (never got to work). Same problems as listed above. Broadband connection indicates no problem, yet trying OnDemand/[email protected] yields nothing but returning to live TV. Must be one of the seemingly continuous software bugs. I'll try update, but wanted to document the problem.


----------

